# Second/Third Lottery



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

When is the leftover tag lottery going to be held?


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

I guess the answer is "today" ... got a couple of skinhead tags for 2B.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The lotteries are over.....you can buy as many tags as you want now from any left over.


----------

